# Carga artificial 8 ohm a base de bombillas



## elosciloscopio (Oct 3, 2009)

No sé si hay algún tema sobre esto.. pero tenia la curiosidad de si se podría realizar algo así:

Una bombilla de 100W 220V tiene 488 ohm

A=V/W ---> 100/220=* 0.45A*
R=V/I   ---> 220/0.45= *488 ohm*

Si ponemos 60 de estas bombillas en paralelo obtenemos:

1/Rt=(1/R1+1/R2+1/R3)= 8.196 ohm

He realizado mal los cálculos? es imposible o solamente impráctico?

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2009)

Ese metodo no sirve!
Yo he probado con lámparas y con estufas "de cuarzo" hace muchísimos años y el problema que tenés es que los calculos que hacés no sirven por que estas midiendo la resistencia en frío, pero cuando les metes potencia, el filamento se calienta y la resistencia aumenta mucho...y adiós tu dummy-load de 8 ohms. Nada de lo que midas es válido...

Pssss.....hacelo con resistencias nomás...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 4, 2009)

opsps::-?

ni había pensado en eso..

No se puede hacer con ninguna otra cosa? porque las resistencias grandes no son baratas

Porque no usar una bobina de un parlante viejo?


----------



## Christian B (Oct 4, 2009)

Acá les adjunto una posibilidad.
Yo lo uso para pruebas de carga de generadores y grupos electrógenos.
Se podría armar con algún frasco de vidrio o plástico, agua, sal, y un par de barras de cobre.
Según la potencia que se quiere disipar, hay que seleccionar el tamaño del recipiente porque va a calentar el agua.
No hay problemas de electrólisis porque se utiliza corriente alterna.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> No se puede hacer con ninguna otra cosa? porque las resistencias grandes no son baratas
> Porque no usar una bobina de un parlante viejo?



Usar una bobina de parlante viejo *supone saber de antemano* que dicha bobina puede disipar la potencia que le vayas a entregar, y si conocés esa potencia entonces podrías usarla. Ahora, si no la conocés....solo te arriesgas a quemarla durante los ensayos y probablemente llevarte el amplificador con ella.

Leé esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ller-aficionado-electronico-19782/#post168707

y esto:
http://sound.westhost.com/project124.htm

Y vas a poder armar una por poco dinero, ya que las resistencias de potencia no son costosas si sabés elegirlas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 4, 2009)

anda, ezavalla, eso si que es curioso, cuantos w aguanta?
cuantas r lleva y cuanto te costaron?

por cierto, christian, eso funciona?
hay alguien que lo haya provado y le guste?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...por cierto, christian, eso funciona?
> hay alguien que lo haya provado y le guste?.....


Si, yo y funciona.

Otra posibilidad es armarte una resistencia de alta potencia de disipación, compras alambre para hacer resistencias calculas el largo que necesitas para conseguir tus 8 u 4 Ohms de acuerdo a la sección del alambre que vas a emplear,lo bobinas sobre algo y listo tu carga fantasma.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 4, 2009)

excelentes ideas, a ver cuando tenga tiempo si me monte algo de estos

saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Oct 4, 2009)

Buenas,

Perdonar mi pregunta de "joven blanco estudiante" (lo de joven es relativo ), pero, ¿para que sirve exactamente una carga fantasma o carga artificial?
Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ....Perdonar mi pregunta de "joven blanco estudiante" (lo de joven es relativo ), pero, ¿para que sirve exactamente una carga fantasma o carga artificial?.....


Por ejemplo, quieres probar un amplificador a toda potencia para controlar temperaturas y/o distorsiones en el funcionamiento a plena carga, tienes 2 alternativas.
1) Le conectas parlantes con lo que puede que te echen de la ciudad.
2) Le conectas una "Carga fantasma" que no hace ruido pero sirve igualmente para las comprobaciones.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesante, gracias *Fogonazo*.

Creo que me montare una en cuanto pueda. Me ha gustado la de resistencias, ¿con un potenciometro se podria hacer una carga fantasma variable? Segun el aparato que pruebes puedes necesitar otro tipo de carga que no sea 8ohm, ¿no?



> 1/Rt=(1/R1+1/R2+1/R3)= 8.196 ohm


Porcierto, ¿cuando se dice 8ohm realmente son 8 Khom? Lo pregunto por los calculos de osciloscopio.

Un saludo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 5, 2009)

no no, decimos 8ohm
Creo que erré en los cálculos

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Los redondeos que usaste son medio grandes, pero la cuenta no da algo muy distinto a los 8 Ohm que pusiste.

La cosa es que escribiste 8.196 Ohm para decir 8,196 Ohm. Si usás la notación yanqui (la de las calculadoras) se escribe con un punto, si no, con una coma.
En esquemas y esas cosas se suele escribir 8Ω  196 u 8r192. Con eso evitás los posibles errores de interpretación como este.
Al hablar de ocho mil ciento noventa y dos Ohm, se escribe 8k192 y ya estamos otra vez lejos de las confusiones ;-)

Saludos

PS: Erraste en el "*h*erré" , porque no pusiste una herradura (eso es herrar).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 5, 2009)

lo siento por lo de la coma

y por lo de la h me confundí con herrar al caballo, pero estoy a tiempo de edita´

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ....¿con un potenciometro se podria hacer una carga fantasma variable?.....


Si hasta que se queme algo, lo cual NO es un buen negocio.
Un potenciómetro solo es capaz de disipar unos cientos de mW, en todo caso podría llegar a ser un reóstato (Potenciómetro de potencia).

Es mucho más seguro una carga fija.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si hasta que se queme algo, lo cual NO es un buen negocio.
> Un potenciómetro solo es capaz de disipar unos cientos de mW, en todo caso podría llegar a ser un reóstato (Potenciómetro de potencia).
> 
> Es mucho más seguro una carga fija.


Es cierto, solo habia pensado en R y no en W.
Si en vez de un potenciometro ponemos un interruptor de X posiciones? Y que cada posicion lleve a una resistencia u otra, ¿Eso estaria bien?¿Seria mejor idea que la del reostato?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 7, 2009)

El problema es que sólo vas a usar 4 u 8 ohm, o excepcionalmente 2 ó 16,
entonces no necesitas variar la resistencia

saludos


----------



## antoniotenorio (Nov 16, 2009)

el tema de carga fantasma me llama la atencion, tambien lo escuche para equipos de transmision, pero quisiera saber si estaria bien dicho carga fantasma a una fuente de corriente, los vi utilizar para la calibracion de medidores de energia electrica donde le ponen 240V y a unos 30 A hasta 100 A se imaginan, lo que esas pruebas costarian? entonces le ponen 240V pero esa corriente con es con esos 240V, podrian darme alguna sugerencia de como fabricar una fuente de corriente variable?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 16, 2009)

Hablando de cargas fantasma! 

Esto lo hizo un amigo del foro del Doctor Proaudio!

Cada resistencia es de 8ohm y 2000W si mal no recuerdo. 


















PD: luego tienes para darte un baño caliente


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2009)

todo bien en las fotos hasta un detalle que ......

si hago algunos calculos y miro en detalle, las R estan de a 2 en serie , y cada 2 pares van a un cable.


y si son de 8 ohms a 2000 W hago :
2000 = v*v /R .......me da que usa una tension de 126v...15 amper por R grupal , o sea 30 amper el par o sea cada enchufe .

estas seguro que son para audio ????

igual es muy piola trabajar asi, con el balde de agua lo cual brinda una disipacion extrema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> todo bien en las fotos hasta un detalle que ......


3 Detalles

Que nunca conocerán de mis labios (O teclas), me voy a llevar el secreto a la tumba. (Insertar aquí música de misterio)


fernandob dijo:


> .......igual es muy piola trabajar asi, con el balde de agua lo cual brinda una disipacion extrema.


Y agua caliente para el mate


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2009)

No dudo que sean de 2kW(con eso de las superpotencias... y el rojo vivo)

Pero, si son de 8 Ohm, por que estan en paralelo... al punto que cada canal ve 2 ohms, suponiendo que los bloques de terminales las unan de cada lado.

Aparte, ese balde de agua no se banca 8kW Reales, NUNCA!!! al menos, por unos 5 Seg. a la potencia real.

Saludos!!!

PD: La tercera no la encuentro... Será el diametro del las conexiones?

WOW, Fogonazo, 7,000 Mensajes!!! Felicidades!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> WOW, Fogonazo, 7,000 Mensajes!!! Felicidades!!!


Gracias, y pensar que dije en algún momento que a los 5000 me jubilaba.

*!! El Foro es un Vicio ¡¡*


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 17, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No dudo que sean de 2kW(con eso de las superpotencias... y el rojo vivo)
> Pero, si son de 8 Ohm, por que estan en paralelo... al punto que cada canal ve 2 ohms, suponiendo que los bloques de terminales las unan de cada lado.


Lo que se ve en la foto es una serie-paralelo, si c/u es de 8ohm cada conjunto resulta tambien de 8ohm.  La idea de usar 4 es para poder hacer combinaciones que den 2,4,8,16.



> Aparte, ese balde de agua no se banca 8kW Reales, NUNCA!!! al menos, por unos 5 Seg. a la potencia real.


Negativo. El calentamiento electrico es "costoso".

Ese balde es de 20 litros, si se parte de agua de la canilla (grifo para los ibericos) digamos a 20° --> para que hierva vas a necesitar elevarla 80°, como el calor especifico del agua es 1 c/gr y 1 cal = 4.186J vas a necesitar:
20000*80*4.186 = 6.7e6 Joules 

Como son dos canales (8 resistencias), la potencia maxima seran 16kW --> eso significa que eso va a hervir despues de:
6.7e6/16000 ~ 420 s = *7min*  (esto seria si en lugar de un balde fuera un termo, en realidad va a demorar un poco mas en hervir)

Por supuesto que no conviene esperar que el agua hierva, por seguridad y para que varie menos la resistencia.
Para 16kW el balde es medio chico, solamente sirve para pruebas de ~ 2-3min
En cambio para 2kW totales pueden ser de 20min, y si hiciera falta mas tiempo, salimos al patio y le cambiamos el agua .


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 17, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> estas seguro que son para audio ????



Si, mirá el enlace (me costo un tiempo conseguirlo):

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showpost.php?p=50557&postcount=228



Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias, y pensar que dije en algún momento que a los 5000 me jubilaba.



Casi 3 años en el foro y rumbo a los 8000 mensajes Felicidades  eso no es en vano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> .....En cambio para 2kW totales pueden ser de 20min, y si hiciera falta mas tiempo, *salimos al patio y le cambiamos el agua* .


O tomamos mate.

Agrego:
Una vez que agua llega al punto de ebullición, no sigue calentándose mucho más, ya que toda la energía aplicada se emplea en evaporar el agua (Calor de evaporación), por lo que la temperatura se mantiene más o menos constante.
Eso siempre que el plástico del balde no se empiece a ablandarse por la temperatura.

Igualmente me gustan más las resistencias de alambre con ventilación forzada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2009)

Gracias por la aclaración Eduardo!!!.

@ Fogonazo, hicistes el circuito del balde con agua/sal y barras de cobre?
QUe cantidades usastes y hasta cuanta potencia medistes?
Es redituable/eficaz?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ......Fogonazo, hicistes el circuito del balde con agua/sal y barras de cobre?
> QUe cantidades usastes y hasta cuanta potencia medistes?


1500 Litros de agua 20 Kg. de sal y 1,25 MW, no era un amplificador.

Para audio empleo resistencias parecidas a la foto, con capacidad de 2500W de disipación en forma continua.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2009)

Ajhh, ya me había ilusionado...

Igual, hare mis propias pruebas, ya que conseguir una de esas resistencias de alta disipación no esta en mis proximos planes... Ya veremos que pasa con la salecita.

Saludos!!!


----------



## gasnalu (Nov 29, 2010)

Con 72 resistencias de 560 ohm de 2W cada una podes hacer una carga de 8 ohm con 144W, es solo un ejemplo, y cada una cuesta 0,60$ (de metal film que no son tan grandes).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 29, 2010)

Se me huele algo (no miré el artículo original): 110*110/1500..... o quizás esté viendo visiones je.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2010)

Ya que reabrieron el tema aprovecho para publicar unas fotis de uno de los juegos de mis Dummy Load.
Las tuve que buscar y lavar porque se viene el Fogo-Ampli, si miran con cuidado se llega a ver la baquelita del soporte ampollada por la temperatura que han levantado en alguna oportunidad.




​


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 29, 2010)

Serán Ralco (no se como anda mi memoria, pero con ese color casi me parece verlas)?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 29, 2010)

Yo ando en comprar *54 *resistencia cerámicas de 10W cada una @ 220Ω, esos son unos 4Ω con todas en paralelo y 540W de disipación. Claro, podría bancarse picos de 1kW sin muchos problemas por unos segundos y ni se diga ventilación forzada. Andan en descuento en más de 50 piezas.
Tengo algunas dudas con la componente inductiva, pero siento que no afectará en mucho.
Salen baratas.

http://mexico.newark.com/irc-tt-electronics/caw102200jlf/resistor-wirewound-220ohm-10w-5/dp/40M8184

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hace tiempo encontré una carga fantasma que aproximadamente reproduce las condiciones reales de un altoparlante, si querés la busco y la subo (tiene inductor, capacitor y resistencia).


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 29, 2010)

Pues, no se que sea mejor, medir la potencia en resistencia pura (Numero más grande) que con un altavoz simulado (Numero no muy grande).
De igual forma, sería buena la info. Me parece recordar que Fogonazo posteó algo similar a lo que mencionas.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dejo 2 para que evalúen:






> RS = 6 ohms (aluminum body power resistor bolted to heatsink; power rating twice max testing watts)
> LS = 0.33 mH (air core inductor; wire sized for max current)
> LP = 20 mH (air core inductor; wire sized for max current)
> CP = 1000 µF (100 V, or maximum expected peak voltage; paralleling two 500 µF caps may be smaller, cheaper)


No creo que sea muy barato que digamos armarlo 
Está tomado de esta página: http://www.rane.com/par-a.html
Y luego este otro:




Tomado de esta otra página: http://stereophile.com/reference/60/
Que tampoco debe ser barato de armar jeje.
Si tuviera que armar una económica, seguramente optaría por resistencias como las del balde, que por mis cuentas, deben ser de 1500 watts pero para 110


----------



## Naders150 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo ando en comprar *54 *resistencia cerámicas de 10W cada una @ 220Ω, esos son unos 4Ω con todas en paralelo y 540W de disipación. Claro, podría bancarse picos de 1kW sin muchos problemas por unos segundos y ni se diga ventilación forzada. Andan en descuento en más de 50 piezas.
> Tengo algunas dudas con la componente inductiva, pero siento que no afectará en mucho.
> Salen baratas.
> 
> ...



Bueno disculpen por reabrir el pos pero esto me suena es posible?

Nota tengo de donde sacar las resistencias a buen precio asi que ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2011)

Naders150 dijo:


> Bueno disculpen por reabrir el pos pero esto me suena es posible?
> 
> Nota tengo de donde sacar las resistencias a buen precio asi que ?



¿Posible en que sentido?
Solo es cuestión de comprar las resistencias y hacer un buen trabajo al montarlas todas. Buscando el descuento por comprar muchas piezas.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es armarte una resistencia de alta potencia de disipación, compras alambre para hacer resistencias calculas el largo que necesitas para conseguir tus 8 u 4 Ohms de acuerdo a la sección del alambre que vas a emplear,lo bobinas sobre algo y listo tu carga fantasma



Fogonazo ., o quien ande por aqui y tengo el dato.
como se compra , donde se pide , ese " alambre para hacer resistencias" , puedo usar nicrom¿¿

tengo que hacer una carga , que me permita provar fuentes de alimentacion ,, de 30 a 50V , algunos 2 , 3 , o como mucho 6A  
esto me da 360W en el peor de los casos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 2, 2014)

Que tal compañeros, lo que pasa es que quisiera hacerme una carga fantasma para poder probar la potencia real máxima de los amplificadores que tengo, conectando esta en la salida de amplificadores y midiendo en las terminales el voltaje alterno y la corriente alterna y con esto usar la formula: P= V/I, esto es correcto según leí??

Lo que yo quisiera hacer es una resistencia de aprox. 2000w / 4Ω para poder medir potencias grandes en modo puente, saber potencias reales máximas y obviamente sabiendo el riesgo que se tiene al suponer que para esa potencia el voltaje y amperaje deben ser elevados y los multímetros deberían aguantar los picos previstos.

Sin mas vueltas al asunto, mi duda era saber si es que es valido poner por ejemplo:
-2 Resistencias de 120Ω / 50W en paralelo = 60Ω

-Resistencia equivalente de 60Ω en paralelo con una de 4Ω / 1W = 3.75Ω / 101W

Esto seria posible?? O a afurza debería ser todo el arreglo con resistencias de igual potencia... 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2014)

Hola caro Mastodonte Man , desafortunadamente lo que ustedes planteia NO anda , porque lo paralelo de 60Ohmios x 100Wattios  solamente ayusta la puebre resistencia de 4 Ohmios que es de solamente 1Wattio de dissipación para un nuevo valor Ohmico de 3,75Ohmios y nada mas , asi ese resistor de 1Wattio seguramente si estropia en un atmo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (May 2, 2014)

Parece que sabes usar la ley de Ohm. Calcula la corriente que pasaría por esa resistencia de 4 y verás porqué se dice que no se puede, porque te cansarías de quemar resistencias de 4. Calcula los vatios según la corriente y el voltaje sobre esa R.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 3, 2014)

Como decía mi antiguo profesor. "la corriente, en primera instancia,  se va ir por donde posea menos resistencia o por donde le sea mas fácil"


----------



## opamp (May 3, 2014)

Mastodonte Man, con 2.5 metros de nicrom de calibre #13 consigues 1 ohm y disipa sin problemas mas de 750 W , cuidado se torna roja!!. He construido varias y las pongo en serie o paralelo segun necesidad.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 3, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Mastodonte Man, con 2.5 metros de nicrom de calibre #13 consigues 1 ohm y disipa sin problemas mas de 750 W , cuidado se torna roja!!. He construido varias y las pongo en serie o paralelo segun necesidad.



Esto suena interesante, ya que para hacer una resistencia de gran potencia, arreglos mixtos seria una cara opción. Lo voy a buscar e intentare hacer pruebas.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 3, 2014)

Hola a todos, debemos recordar que  es nesesario refrigerar qualquer resistor quando ese es enpleado como una carga de testes senon su valor ohmico canbia generalmente para mas , por iso que lamparas incandescente para mi NO sirve como carga para amplificadores de audio y incluso de RF ,practica mui comun en lo pasado, pero equivocada porque la lampara tiene su resistencia canbiada quando incandescente (roja).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2014)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Esto suena interesante, ya que para hacer una resistencia de gran potencia, arreglos mixtos seria una cara opción. Lo voy a buscar e intentare hacer pruebas.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Si hubieras leído el tema completo, abrías visto que eso ya se comentó.


----------



## Delphos (Jun 21, 2014)

Saludos amigos del foro, en algun tema lei que no es recomendable hacer la carga fantasma con alambre nicrom porque varia su resistencia con la temperatura, aparte del alambre nicrom , hay otro material que sea mas apropiado para la construccion de esta carga fantasma??
Gracias.


----------



## opamp (Jun 21, 2014)

Creo que el más apropiado es el nicrom, tienes que trabajar a un regimen de temperatura baja.
Si calculas una de 8 ohm a Tamb(20 grados C) , si la trabajas a temperatura de 120 grados C se incrementa a 8.32 ohm (4% aprox). Si deseas menos corrimiento del valor la refrigeraas.

Delphos, tus red es de 127Vac, si no quieres calcular , etc. Te compras de 1000W/127Vac y la partes por la mitad y tienes 2 resistencias "calefactoras" de 8 ohm/500W(750 a 800grados C) ; si  las limitas a 8 ohm/75W no te calentaran mas de 120 grados C.


----------



## Delphos (Jun 21, 2014)

Excelente amigo opamp , ahora que consiga el nicrom, armo mi carga fantasma, mil gracias y saludos  .


----------



## rulfo (Mar 15, 2017)

Buenas Esta es mi pequeña carga fantasma, 4 resistencias de 33 ohm y 50w, un total de 200 w y unos 8 ohm  por canal...
Saludos


----------



## Zet@ (May 12, 2017)

Seria factible usar un buen tirón de alambre de cobre para bobinado de motores, desde luego sabiendo que una determinada sección del mismo tiene una resistencia determinada por metro? Algo así como que para obtener 8 ohms y 100 watts de potencia, necesitaríamos enrollar unos 20 mts de alambre de cobre de 0.5 mm de diámetro.  Esto a modo de ejemplo, habría que probar y ver.


----------



## djnanno (Mar 28, 2018)

Zet@ dijo:


> Seria factible usar un buen tirón de alambre de cobre para bobinado de motores, desde luego sabiendo que una determinada sección del mismo tiene una resistencia determinada por metro? Algo así como que para obtener 8 ohms y 100 watts de potencia, necesitaríamos enrollar unos 20 mts de alambre de cobre de 0.5 mm de diámetro.  Esto a modo de ejemplo, habría que probar y ver.



Tendrías una hermosa bobina, no es lo que se busca en una carga resistiva.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2018)

djnanno dijo:


> Tendrías una hermosa bobina, no es lo que se busca en una carga resistiva.


Si bien la idea *NO *me gusta, existen formas de hace bobinados anti-inductivos que cancelan las capacitancias y las inductancias parásitas.

Esta forma de bobinar se emplea en resistencias de alambre para alta frecuencia y resistencias "Patrón"


----------



## djnanno (Mar 28, 2018)

Si, en los libros de diseño de SMPS se aclara bastante el tema... pero para que un mortal cree una resistencia, definitivamente no es el mejor método.


----------



## tarca (Oct 4, 2018)

Este carga reemplaza a un parlante. Puedo hacer funcionar el amplificador mucho tiempo con esta carga.  Porque la impedancia de un parlante es variable y sube y baja. Mientra la impedancia de esta carga es constante 8 ohm.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2018)

tarca dijo:


> Este carga reemplaza a un parlante. Puedo hacer funcionar el amplificador mucho tiempo con esta carga.  Porque la impedancia de un parlante es variable y sube y baja. Mientra la impedancia de esta carga es constante 8 ohm.


*No *existe inconveniente en hacer funcionar un amplificador con una impedancia constante, mas bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## cantoni11 (May 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese metodo no sirve!
> Yo he probado con lámparas y con estufas "de cuarzo" hace muchísimos años y el problema que tenés es que los calculos que hacés no sirven por que estas midiendo la resistencia en frío, pero cuando les metes potencia, el filamento se calienta y la resistencia aumenta mucho...y adiós tu dummy-load de 8 ohms. Nada de lo que midas es válido...
> 
> Pssss.....hacelo con resistencias nomás...




Hola , sumergiendo la resistencia de cuarzo en agua como muestran varios videos en la web ,sirve? . Se evita recalentar la resistencia y el valor no varía . saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2020)

cantoni11 dijo:


> sumergiendo la resistencia de cuarzo en agua como muestran varios videos en la web ,sirve? . Se evita recalentar la resistencia y el valor no varía


Puede servir mientras el agua no contenga sustancias que la vuelvan conductiva....pero yo *no* haría experimentos con electricidad tan cerca de un depósito de agua.
Cada uno se masoquea como quiere pero no quiero ser responsable de que alguien palme electrocutado.


----------



## endryc1 (May 31, 2020)

Hay personas que usan resistencias de planchas electricas en paralelo. Ya vienen disipadas de paso. Saludos.


----------

